# Car insurance



## xxxxxxJimmy 360 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi all.

A friend of mine wants to take their car over to Kefalonia when they move out in a couple of week time.

She dosent want to re- register it and go through the expence and red tape to change the plates.

Am i correct in saying that to keep the car there long term say for the year she will have to get the plates changed to Greek ones to be able to insure it.

Or is there another way she can insure her car which is more convienent.

Thanks Jim


----------



## rainman (May 3, 2010)

jim & Kaz said:


> Hi all.
> 
> A friend of mine wants to take their car over to Kefalonia when they move out in a couple of week time.
> 
> ...



Every EU citizen can use his car in Greece with foreign plates for a maximum of 6 months in a 12 months period as long as

1)He is a permanent resident of a EU country other than Greece
2)He uses the car for personal use
3)He doesn't rent or loan the car to others

If you want to use the car more than 6 months you must register with Greek plates and pay Greek taxes. As for the insurance, ask your company if they have international cover, many companies in Greece support this for an extra fee

//take a look at this for a more official answer
EUR-Lex - 31983L0182 - EN


----------



## xxxxxxJimmy 360 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks Rainman. I'll send that link onto her.


----------

